
TikTok found to have tracked Android users’ Mac addresses until late last year - amaajemyfren
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/12/tiktok-found-to-have-tracked-android-users-mac-addresses-until-late-last-year/
======
zaro
Is this the same BS scare like "Tiktok is collecting you clipboard data on
iOS" and then later it turns out a lot of high profile apps are actually doing
it?

And even more important, there are plenty of analytics, crash report, tracking
and I don't know what else third party services with their SDKs, usually doing
the collection of data. I am juts not sure why are they never mentioned.

~~~
bartvk
It would be useful to make a comparison with, say, the top 100 Android apps.
This whole issues has become politisized and I don't know who to believe.

~~~
zaro
Exactly!

------
davidcorbin
Real question is why does android allow access to a phones MAC address?

~~~
wutbrodo
If you read TFA:

> TikTok appears to have exploited a known bug on Android to gather users’ MAC
> addresses,

